# PIN Request



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

The continuous requests that I enter the Tivo PIN for programmes recorded after 2200 is royally hacking me off. I have adult channels invisible, but PIN request disabled for everything except paid-for content.

With no under 21's in the household, a PIN request is pointless yet despite this, I keep getting asked for those post-2200 recordings. So either this is a bug, ot the s/w designer is intent on forcing those who have no requirement for this 'feature' to press 5 buttons in order to see their recordings.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Covered in here : 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=465142


----------

